
Fully-Remote Amateur Radio License Exam Administration - kawfey
https://blog.hamstudy.org/2020/04/fully-remote-amateur-radio-license-exam-administration/
======
kawfey
Traditionally, amateur radio license exams in the US are performed in-person
with a three examiner requirement. Due to COVID-19, most test sessions were
cancelled, bringing amateur radio examinations to a halt. Adapting to video
conferencing and online exam administration tools isn't the be-all end-all to
amateur radio testing, but it has been able to keep the flow of exams going.

